# GPRS 199 or DataOne 250



## emailaatif786 (Aug 11, 2007)

Is GPRS 199 Plan better or DataOne 250 Home Plan?
What is the average speed for GPRS 199 Plan, while DataOne 250 has 1800kbps?

Further, I want to use GPRS with my System using my phone. What devices I have to purchase to use it with my PC? Can then I download unlimited, (movies, trailers, games, etc...all) with only Rs 199 printed on my Bill?


----------



## almighty (Aug 11, 2007)

better u confirm with ur local customer care
coz we don ve much idea abt the jammu tarrif....250 home plan is limited for 1 GB usage only but here airtek provides UL in 250 bucks it depends upon state tarrif....
by the way which  GPRS service provider u r talking abt???? airtel or dataone


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

@emailaatif786

Since when DATA one gives 1800kbps ?? its 2mbps all over india... !!!!


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 11, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @emailaatif786
> 
> Since when DATA one gives 1800kbps ?? its 2mbps all over india... !!!!


It is Upto 2Mbps, here in Srinagar, average remains  from 1400-1800Kbps.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

OK... u made me confuse by not writing that... !!! when mentioning plan please mention whats Offcial... as its easy to understand... !!!


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 11, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> better u confirm with ur local customer care
> coz we don ve much idea abt the jammu tarrif....250 home plan is limited for 1 GB usage only but here airtek provides UL in 250 bucks it depends upon state tarrif....
> by the way which  GPRS service provider u r talking abt???? airtel or dataone



*I want to download unlimited:
For that DataOne 900UL holes my pocket to Rs 900, while as BSNL Galaxy holes only upto Rs 199.
I get 1500-1800kbps Speed on my Dataone Plan, but I cannot download much due to 1GB restriction.

So, I want to shift to Galaxy UL 199 GPRS for Unlimited Download.

Now, I want to known any Feedback from the 199 UL Galaxy User.

What is the average Speed?
Does it cost more than 199 to download in Gbs?
Will it work on my PC?*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

One thing I dont get it... GPRS will come in Cell one mobile where as DATAOne will come with Landline... or BFone is what its called... so those to are different...

GPRS in BSNL expect speeds of 35 to 45 kbps (downloads are poor max 5kBps ) in GPRS, as didnt see any one here at Kolkata geting advantage of EDGE so not sure whether u have EDGE in there at ur place or not...

I would say its not BSNL GRPS which u can compare with Home 250 DATAone... if u have AirTel service with EDGE and supported phone of Class 32 EDGE then u can think of AirTel GPRS Rs. 249/- .... unlimited, in Kolkata I found with Class 10 mobiles speeds are 24 to 25 kBps stable...

So if u really have to compare BSNL, then I would say think of BSNL WLL CDMA Intelnet access through PCMCIA Card, Rs. 250/- unlimited speeds of 115kbps (download 12 to 15 kBps stable) with same upload speed too !!!


----------



## almighty (Aug 11, 2007)

then the best wud be home 500
nothing to say much on it
best speed with UL(2 am to 8 am)


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 11, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> GPRS in BSNL expect speeds of 35 to 45 kbps (downloads are poor max 5kBps ) in GPRS, as didnt see any one here at Kolkata geting advantage of EDGE so not sure whether u have EDGE in there at ur place or not...



*O.K. I will not change to GPRS 199 because of the V.Slow Speed, which will take centuries to download a GB file!*



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> So if u really have to compare BSNL, then I would say think of BSNL WLL CDMA Intelnet access through PCMCIA Card, Rs. 250/- unlimited speeds of 115kbps (download 12 to 15 kBps stable) with same upload speed too !!!



*I have a BFONE But not WLL. For CDMA IntelNet I have to apply for WLL.
What is the Initial Feee for Applying to WLL?
What is the Monthly forWLL?
What are its different Plans?
What I have to pay for starting Unlimited IntelNet Service?
What devices to Purchase for PC Use?*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 11, 2007)

@emailaatif786

Sorry for my mistake...

Its Internet,.... where as I wrote it as Inelnet 

anyway, here is the Thread which will give u full idea about the stuff 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61043


----------



## emailaatif786 (Aug 12, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @emailaatif786
> 
> Sorry for my mistake...
> 
> ...



 I also wrote IntelNet !!!! in reply.
BUT Thankyou for that Link.


----------



## almighty (Aug 12, 2007)

For PCMCIA Card u ve to pay minimum rs 550 (+tax)
check here



> Rs.250 - Unlimited Internet
> Rs.150 - Data Card Rental (if you buy data card for Rs.4500, you need not pay this)
> Rs.150 - Voice Rental - yes it is compulsary, I think we get some free calls.
> 
> Total 550 (plus tax) per month


----------

